# Что вы думаете о современных итальянских аккордеонах



## oleg45120 (12 Июл 2010)

Добрый день!! Недавно вернулся из Кастельфидардо. Посмотрел много разных аккордеонов и известных фирм, и не очень. Но так и не нашел инструмент сделанный с душой. Нет звука Супер 6 Скандалли прошлого века. Это был гениальный инструмент. А сейчас звук какой-то "пластиковый". Видимо, все меньше ручного труда в изготовлении аккордеонов.
Друзья, что вы думаете о современных аккордеонах


----------



## Bulgarin (12 Июл 2010)

Учитывая что резонаторы поставляют для всех одинаковые, голоса клепают переходящие мастера, механику собирают только по разному(левую), в правой все так же одинаково.Интересны инструменты, которые делают на заказ, не серийного типа.но и стоимость у них другая вовсе. "Душа" денег стоит, и не малых.

oleg45120 писал:


> Посмотрел много разных аккордеонов и известных фирм


 Лучше напишите что смотрели, и поподробнее... каких именно фирм... и почем


----------



## zet10 (12 Июл 2010)

Тема уже помойму набившая оскомину всем!

Bulgarin писал:


> Интересны инструменты, которые делают на заказ, не серийного типа.но и стоимость у них другая вовсе. "Душа" денег стоит, и не малых.


Совершенно правильные слова!А вообще можно пересмотреть тысячи инструментов и купить самый лучший,но если ты не умеешь играть то это не поможет!А хороший музыкант на любом итальянском инструменте так сыграет что заслушаешься!Удивляюсь народу который все время не доволен и ищет себе не весть что.

oleg45120 писал:


> Нет звука Супер 6 Скандалли прошлого века. Это был гениальный инструмент.


Могу сказать что они ни чем не уступают старым (конечно бывают исключения) но в целом уровень достойный! На мой взгляд народ уже избаловался, в связи с тем что выбор огромен вот и марочат головы и себе и людям, в то время как раньше это был"Дефицит" и если кто доставал любой импортный инструмент даже "Супиту" (неговоря уже о Итальянцах) это было целое СОБЫТИЕ.


----------



## MAN (13 Июл 2010)

zet10 писал:


> А вообще можно пересмотреть тысячи инструментов и купить самый лучший,но если ты не умеешь играть то это не поможет!А хороший музыкант на любом итальянском инструменте так сыграет что заслушаешься!Удивляюсь народу который все время не доволен и ищет себе не весть что.


С этим трудно не согласиться и не заметить, к слову, что в прошлом веке не только аккордеоны в Италии делали куда более "гениальные", чем ныне, но в целом и небо было голубее, и трава зеленее, и т.д., однако, тем не менее, мне сразу вспомнился эпизод из к/ф "Волга-Волга", где в кабинет к тов. Бывалову зашёл старичок с балалайкой, выпущенной под "чутким руководством" тов. Бывалова "в недрах его системы", с претензией на плохой ("прямо как из бревна") звук инструмента. Ответ Бывалова, ничуть не смутившегося прямо у него на глазах продемонстрированной дедулей виртуозностью, как вы помните, был краток и ёмок: "Играть надо уметь!" :biggrin:


----------



## oleg45120 (13 Июл 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> Интересны инструменты, которые делают на заказ, не серийного типа. но и стоимость у них другая вовсе.


Так все профессиональные инструменты делают на заказ и ждать надо от 3х месяцев. Но вот интересно, как итальянцам сказать, что нужен инструмент 'с душой'. Тут уже самому надо тонкости изготовления знать: где какое дерево, какие голоса, какая клавиатура. Кстати о голосах. В основном на фабриках ставят Sabbatini, binci, artigiana. Но вот как выбрать лучшие голоса ля конкретной модели. Если б была возможность послушать одну модель, но с разными голосами. 
И еще просьба не рассматривать здесь проблему умения неумения играть.


----------



## zet10 (14 Июл 2010)

Олег!А вообще какого плана вы ищите инструмент и что бы вы хотели что от него?Может тогда вам купить б/у "Супер" ?


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Июл 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Олег! А вообще какого плана вы ищите инструмент и что бы вы хотели что от него?Может тогда вам купить б/у "Супер" ?


ищу что-то типа супер 6. без выборки. 41, а лучше 45 клавиш. нужен сочный фагот, чтобы хорошо отвечал в нижнем регистре. Клавиатуру не мелкую и с широкими клавишами, микрофоны встроенные. На самом деле довольно сложно описать то, что хочется. Я думаю б/у Супер 6 в хорошем состоянии найти довольно сложно. Да и мастеров аккордеонных в Москве почти не осталось. Я раньше к Галактионову ездил, но он умер в том году.

А тут есть люди, разбирающиеся в голосах? Какую фирму предпочесть?


----------



## acco (14 Июл 2010)

Что вы думаете о современных итальянских аккордеонах
Обсуждаем и дальше по теме.. 

По поводу фагота и инструментов что мне понравились - 
1. Лучший инструмент что я брал в руки, это мой Excelsior и Borsini Supersta 2000, так как сами голоса просто отлично звучат. Не знаю как описывают звучание, но мне понравился сам звук, то, что на форсирование все звучит, диапазон от ppp-fff. 
Минус Excelsior - его размер и большой вес.
Минус Borsini -. .. мне нравятся инструменты с выборкой, а это была эстрадная модель.
Играл еще на нескольких Excelsior - все звучат по разному.. около 5 моделей всего пробовал и пару из них мне не понравились по звучанию, но в общем хороший инструмент..повторюсь - вес просто убийственный.

2. Второе, а может так же первое место отдал бы Pigini, конвертер, увеличенная клавиатура (модель уже не помню). Покупал знакомый за 8800 Евро 7 лет назад. Просто шикарный инструмент, но правая рука немного тихая, звук кларнета и фагота не очень приятен. Как сказал друг "Мне бы твои голоса с правой и был бы идеальный инструмент". В Литве играл на странном Pigini - он был тяжелый и по размерам как Excelsior - честно, не очень.

4. Место по голосам - Bugari.. Возможно мне попался такой инструмент. . но его вес около 20 кг. и звук ПРОСТО хороший. Не знаю, за что людям он так нравится.

99. Место Vignoni - это просто ерунда, а не инструмент. С виду он красив, но по звучанию я не встретил еще хотя бы ХОРОШЕГО звука.
Только от одного человека, который не будет придумывать, от С. Абкеримов я услышал положительный отзыв в плане звука. Что аккордеон Vignoni его звучит отлично... правда, и то, это после того, как Сервер получил от Виньени брак.

P.S. Забыл про Scandalli - из новых инструментов - хоршие через один. Понимаю что люди покупают даже не глядя, а просто из-за бренда (так как большая часть заказывает инструмент и платит на перед). 
Честно, не знал о том, что и них БЫЛА, своя, выборка.. Абкеримов показывал и говорил что 12 лет инструменту и расставаться не хочется, так как это из того конвейера, когда делали на совесть.

Очень хотел бы поиграть на Victoria инструментах и на последних, новых Bugari.
-------

А вообще в течение 1-2 лет нужно будет съездить в Германию или Италию и опробовать все возможные модели, а после сделать независимый обзор, где будет все честно и обоснованно!


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Июл 2010)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
А какие голоса в Excelsior'е? Я с выборкой не ищу инструмент. В свое время играл на Pigini 45 Deluxe. Для классики очень классный инструмент, но для джаза не тянет. Я играл на моделях Symphony Gold и 990 от Экселсиора. Голд очень задушен - тихий инструмент, надо с подзвучкой играть. 990 неплохой, с характерным эксельсиоровским тембром, для джаза очень неплохо. Но они цены заломили, на 30% выше, чем на менее именитых фирмах.
У Виньони неплохой звук, ярче пиджини. Играл на Виньони Сервера. мне он показался глухим и скучным, хотя на ютубе есть записи с концерта памяти Тихонова - ну очень классно аккордеон звучит и кларнет и фагот! А может просто звукач классно отстроил. Бугари я не куплю никогда. На виктории играл.деревянный понравился и в целлулоиде компактная модель, красивый тембр, сочный звук. А джазовая модель от Гальяно и аккордеон с 47 клавишами разочаровали! Хотя может они не разыгранные были. Но цена очень кусается. По-моему, дороже эксельсиора. А по поводу Скандалли. ... это главное разочароывание от поездки в Италию. Не готов я покупать посредственный инструмент за 8500


----------



## zet10 (15 Июл 2010)

oleg45120 писал:


> Не готов я покупать посредственный инструмент за 8500


 :biggrin:. ...Я всегда говорил что в Италии покупать дороже чем в России... Парадокс, но факт! Как то один не бедный Испанец покупал Итальянский баян и я спросил его не проще ли ему поехать в Италию и там купить (дешевле выдет), однако он произнес теже слова "в Италии покупать дороже чем в России".Складывается впечатление что дешевле чем в Прибалтики и России вообще цен нет!


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Июл 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Я всегда говорил что в Италии покупать дороже чем в России...


Покупать надо уметь. Со всеми можно договориться


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2010)

Ну да!Вот вам хорошую сумму предложили 8500! надо было брать :biggrin:


----------



## bombastic (16 Июл 2010)

Обязательно посмотрите Ballone Burini- у нас на них пол консерватории играет, 
по просьбе заказчика они ставят большие резонаторы и сурдину на кларнет. полный спектр- вообще любые инструменты. 
в питере их заказать у Дмитриева можно.
звук на высоте, к нам итальянцы приезжали- 
renzo ruggieri (супер виртуоз, честно- как гальяно,немного академичнее). инструмент звучал так, что я все отделение глаз не мог оторвать! шок, так это можно назвать.
присмотритесь к этой марке.


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2010)

bombastic
Хрошая фирма! Добротная! Есть смысл взглянуть))


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Июл 2010)

zet10 писал:


> bombastic
> Хрошая фирма! Добротная! Есть смысл взглянуть))


Будем думать!


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Июл 2010)

*bombastic*, Я, кстати, был на этом концерте. Аккордеон у Руджери обалденно звучит!Хотя на фабрике мне эти инструменты не очень понравились. Может разыграть надо.


----------



## acco (19 Июл 2010)

oleg45120 писал:


> Может разыграть надо.


Мне кажется что большинство не разыгранных инструментов даже на половину не выдадут свои звуковые возможности. Например, когда я привез свой, новый инструмент и сел поиграть, то подумал - что "купил кота в мешке" (не понравился), но через пару месяцев он начал отлично звучать.
Хотя, точно "пару месяцев" вспомнить трудно..


----------



## bombastic (19 Июл 2010)

я свой вообще 2 месяца первые- каждый голос проигрывал перед игрой хроматические гаммы и деташе, зато сейчас кларнет звучит раза в 2 мощнее)
вот у нас 2 пиджини в группе, один с розливом и выборкой, другой камерный, мой раза в 1,5 громче обоих. и звук необычный, так, что
кажется, не все ещё инструменты бездумно штампуют.
p.s хотя, даже у моего проблемы с механикой в левой х)


----------



## Liliya (17 Авг 2010)

Привезли нам года два назад новый аккордеон из Москвы "Вельтмейстер" до этого играла на каком то итальянском (уже не помню) ну вот, села я на нем поиграть и поняла что лучше моего старенького итальянца ничего нет. И до сих пор не могу я играть на том аккордеоне, так что не все новые аккордеоны лучше за то стоят бешанных денег :girl_cray:


----------



## Jupiter (17 Авг 2010)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Юрий Шишкин сказал Баринову, что у него Араповский аккорд три года "молчал" а в одно прекрасное утро зазвучал. Это притом, что Юрий занимается по 8 часов каждый день. Это я к "разыгрованию инструмента"...Нормальный итальянец требует 100000 колебаний на каждый голос. Это минимум 3 месяца хроматической гаммы по 10 минут на сжим и розжим.Раньше на солидных фабриках должность была - "разыгровщик". Отсюда и "гениальность аккордеонов прошлого века. Современные аккордеоны ничуть не хуже прошлого века. Они просто "мертвы" при покупке. И купив их надо знать как разыграть правильно. Причём, цельная планка это совершенно другое чем "кусок". Я думаю,что нельзя лишать итальянцев первенства в голосах (немцы отдыхают - на всех их добротных инструментах стоят итальянские голоса). Хорошие голоса у итальянцев. Вопрос только в том, что существует 4 вида голосов: ручная работа, полуручная, полуштамповка и штамп. Дешёвый аккордеон - это дешёвые голоса


----------



## chalgiji (18 Авг 2010)

В Крыму живёт мастер аккордеонов и баянов, его зовут Ибазер Камилов. Рекомендую тем, кто хочет усовершенствовать свой инструмент по любым параметрам. Weltmeister S-4 переделанный Ибазером звучит не хуже Виньони, даже по некоторым критериям лучше. Недавно на одном из конкурсов слушатели, услышав S-4 стали интересоваться мастером, и по звучанию предпочтение было отдано не Виньони, а S-4.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (19 Авг 2010)

Как связаться с этим мастером. Я так понимаю этот мастер делает свои голоса или изменяет уже существующие всторону увеличения или уменьшения розлива голосов. С уважением , Владимир.


----------



## chalgiji (20 Авг 2010)

Владимир,что касается окраски звука, то Ибазер в основном работу ведет с резонаторами. Что касается механики, сделает всё что захочет заказчик, более того при необходимости может предложить лучший вариант, причем на внешнем виде инструмента никак не отражается. Он сторонник сохранять фабричный вид инструмента. Подробности можете узнать у него (моб.тел. +380508595626).


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Сен 2010)

Роман_ писал:


> Цена: 7493470 руб.


Откуда Вы взяли такую цену?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (7 Ноя 2010)

Обратите внимание, говорят, что хоpошо звучат французские аккордеоны, т. е. итальянские аккордеоны сделанные для французского рынка. Я имею в виду Mengascini, Fisitalia и SEM. Не обойдите и Piermaria. Французские же фирмы, Cavagnolo, Freres Maugein и Accordiola (есть так же и бельгийская фирма Accordiola - made in Italy) это тоже нечто особое.


----------



## Tat (16 Ноя 2010)

*gurzhi.vlad.*,
Этот мастер неплохой был, теперь начал халтурить, денег берёт много, неоправданно много, т.к. считает себя монополистом в этом деле. После него переделок много стало. В Крыму стали появляться и другие достойные мастера. А Камилов, говорят, стал больной на голову, бывает неадекватен и порой опасен. Кто с ним сталкивался хоть раз, теперь стараются избегать всякого общения, хотя дураки ещё находятся. Да,и ещё он русских ненавидит,поэтому для них цену всегда завышает.


----------



## Т.С.Чудная (21 Ноя 2010)

Уважаемые форумчане, вижу вы хоошо разбираетесь в инструментах. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой инструмент стоит выбрать студенту для обучения в муз. училище и для того, чтобы потом продолжать бучение дальше. На что при выборе нужно обратить внимаине и какие цены сейчас на рынке.


----------



## bombastic (21 Ноя 2010)

нужно поехать в кастельфидардо в италии, покупаться в адриатике и купить бугари, скандали или пиджини, баллоне бурини. эти фирмы лучшие. это если вам аккордеон нужен кусковой. а в россии делают замечательные цельнопланочные акко(не хуже италии) и юпитер(баяны)


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Ноя 2010)

*bombastic*,
когда мы добирались от Римини до Кастельфидардо, мы ехали по автостраде, и пожалели об этом. Лучше ехать вдоль побережья по SS 16! море там очень красиво! и эти холмы! Потрясающий вид! И эти добродушные итальянцы, которые ни черта не понимают по английски.


----------



## server (3 Фев 2011)

Tat, если Вы позволяете себе такие оскорбления в адрес конкретного человека, то имейте смелость назваться настоящими именем и фамилией, т.к. за свои слова надо отвечать.
Ибазера Камилова я знаю лично очень много лет как честного и преданного друга, Мастера (и не случайно с большой буквы!), работой которого остались довольны подавляющее большинство клиентов. Ибазеру, скорее всего, видимо, не понравились Ваши закулисные делишки за его спиной, которые Вы хотели провернуть или уже затеяли, а вот это он действительно ненавидит. 
Сервер Абкеримов, солист Москонцерта, преп. ГМК им. Гнесиных


----------



## sanatchi (3 Фев 2011)

Tat, судя по вашему сообщению, можно говорить о вашей неадекватности. Я прекрасно знаю круг знакомых Камилова. Среди них известные педагоги, исполнители и мастера баяно-аккордеонного искусства. Получается, называя его неадекватным, вы подразумеваете их тоже и называете их дураками, за то что они общаются с ним?!. Не много ли берёте на себя? Зависть, которую вы,Tat, испытываете к Камилову за его великолепные успехи в воспитании прекрасных аккордеонистов, затмила ваш разум. Да, да это именно ваша зависть. Агрессия в вашем сообщении свидетельствует о вашей СЕРОСТИ! А серость, как известно, она всегда агрессивна. Кстати, среди друзей и близких знакомых Камилова очень много людей русской и украинской национальности(живут они и на Урале, и на Украине, и в Москве и в Сибири). Так что ваши намеки на его русофобное настроение не выдерживает никакой критики, более того вызывает отвращение к вам. Tat, попробуйте подлечить свою душу.


----------



## server (3 Фев 2011)

*server*,
А по теме "Что вы думаете о современных итальянских аккордеонах" хочу сказать следующее - если будете очень надоедливо, дотошно и скрупулёзно писать изготовителю обо всех своих пожеланиях по поводу инструмента, постоянно твердить что вам конкретно хочется видеть и слышать в этом инструменте (неважно, кто производитель - Италия, Германия, Франция, Россия или кто-либо ещё), то есть шанс, что этот инструмент будет более менее похожим на ваши представления об идеальном аккордеоне.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Фев 2011)

*server*,
Полностью согласен. Именно так server писал:


> очень надоедливо, дотошно и скрупулёзно


 писать итальянцам. Поскольку многие отвечают очень неактивно и лениво! Будем пробивать качество!


----------



## zet10 (5 Фев 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> Будем пробивать качество!


Думаю по почте у вас получится...Они только этого и ждут...Самое главное качественно письмо составтье))


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Фев 2011)

zet10 писал:


> Они только этого и ждут


Не знаю, чего они ждут. Го общаются не очень охотно


----------



## Liliya (5 Фев 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько стоят итальянцы (в среднем)


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Фев 2011)

*Liliya*,
Смотря какие!


----------



## Liliya (5 Фев 2011)

самый простой полный аккордеонов, не выборный


----------



## muziker (5 Фев 2011)

:accordion:


----------



## zet10 (5 Фев 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> общаются не очень охотно


Понять их можно!Думаю вопросов очень много приходит,а толку мало,поэтому естественно интереса отвечать ни какого!Потом есть такое выражение как дистрибьютор, которые создают маштабы продаж,поэтому фабрикам иметь головную боль от частного клиента практически нет резона за исключением имен-исполнителей которые играя на инструменте могут давать ему соответствущую рекламу.


----------



## Светлана777 (5 Фев 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> 99. Место Vignoni - это просто ерунда, а не инструмент. С виду он красив, но по звучанию я не встретил еще хотя бы ХОРОШЕГО звука.


Мы с подругой четыре года назад одновременно купили Pigini и Vignoni,так она свой Пиджини через месяц уже в ремонт понесла,а я со своим "ерундовым" Виньони четыре года проблем не знаю (тьфу-тьфу),и фагот с кларнетом у него сочный и везде отвечает,на ppp все слышно,левая мощнее намного чем у Пиджини,бас глубже и т.д...Инструмент инструменту рознь,а говорить, что только одна марка хороша,а другая полностью ерундова,по меньшей мере не профессионально.


----------



## zet10 (5 Фев 2011)

Светлана777,вы просто умница!Очень здраво глаголите!))


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Фев 2011)

А у меня пиджини - 9 лет как новый


----------



## Светлана777 (5 Фев 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> А у меня пиджини - 9 лет как новый



Что и требовалось доказать))Кому как повезет))


----------



## сергей.67 (27 Июн 2011)

Подскажите, как можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni (наиболее пдходящий для меня по цене). Кто имеет в этом плане опыт по связям с Зубицким В.Д. и по приобретению инструмента при его посредничестве? Всем спасибо!


----------



## dizzyaccordion (27 Июн 2011)

сергей.67 писал:


> Подскажите, как можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni


Я хорошо знаком с Giancarlo (Vignoni), а также с В.Д.З. Много привёз инструментов для своих студентов и других добрых людей. Могу помочь и Вам. Пишите в "личку" или [email protected]


----------



## Jupiter (27 Июн 2011)

сергей.67 писал:


> Подскажите, как можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni (


Muzsalon "Harmonie" v Moskve


----------



## bayanistka (19 Авг 2011)

У меня был Zero Sette, тот баян был очень неудачный ( делали на фабрике. в Италии почти 3 года), но по звуку и отдаче мне не понравился с первого дня: ответ в нижнем фаготе и верхнем пикколо был просто отврвтительным. Надеялся, что разыграю, играл много, но все было бесполезно... к тому же, механика подводила постоянно... Приходилось играть на Хохнере, Bugari, Excelsior и других...
Наилучший по звуку, наверное, это Pigini ( ближе к цельной планке, но не дотягивает), но по механике- проблемный.


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> сергей.67
> Подскажите, как можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni (
> Muzsalon "Harmonie" v Moskve


Спасибо Николай! Перевожу))...МузСалон "Гармония" в Москве,адрес Пятницкое ш.д.18.Торговый Центр. Телефон для связи 8-495-508-79-26.В наличии модели разных модификаций.


----------

